# underbody repair



## Simon1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi I dont think my car will fare to well over this winter without needing welding for the next mot unless I act now.

Whats the best way to maintain the undercarriage? 

I was going to use a angle grinder with wire brush wheel to zip all the rust off and then treat with hammerite and just paint it gloss black. 

Would that be acceptable? Or is there a better way?


----------



## Dave3066 (Apr 14, 2011)

Angle grinder and wire brush will remove majority of surface corrosion. Hammerite is next to useless for long term underbody protection. It will not last very long at all. There are many much better products that are specifically designed for underbody protection. My favourite is Epoxy Mastic 121 available from rustbusters. They also have a very good website.

Dave


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Speak to the crew at Bilthamber, they will sort you out no probs! :thumb:

Top people and top stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Bilthamber always got top reviews in the Practical Classics mag and they know what they are talking about.


----------



## Mik93 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been using Bilt Hamber for the last year and a half and the results have been excellent so far.


----------

